# The Rap + Hip-Hop Experiment for May-June 2015



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Albert7 said:


> Ornamentation in hip-hop...
> 
> What is the equivalent of that trill in classical music brought over to hip-hop? For me, that would be the turntable scratch which is a fundamental part of the building blocks of hip hop creation.
> 
> ...


----------

